# Bad winter coming??



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Getting ready to deer hunt tonight I found this woolybear on the ground. First all black one I’ve seen, just a few specks of brown. More black means a hard winter.. mmm we’ll see..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Forgot the pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It's not a wooly bear, that's why it's all black, different species. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Could be, it does have longer bristles than a woolly , some type of caterpillar I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Guess were safe from the winter! Crisis averted!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I cant believe any superstitions or farmers almanac stuff. These meteorologist cant even get a weekend forecast correct!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Would be nice. Let's get ice and kill ticks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Guess were safe from the winter! Crisis averted!


Lol...not so fast.
Nut trees loaded, squirrels building nests lower to the ground, wasps nest high in the trees....I'm betting a more colder with more precipitation than normal.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

your a very smart man fastwater, my grandfather taught me many years ago to watch wildlife. and he was full blooded delaware indian. the squirrels around my house start moving before daylight and work all day on their nests, so im thinking we have a humdinger of a winter on our doorstep


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Found this one while fishing today---Cold or mild ? ?
Good luck good fishing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They say more brown equals a mild winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

snag said:


> They say more brown equals a mild winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Debating if I go to pymatuning tomorrow nite. Causeway has lots of wooly bears usually.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

cement569 said:


> your a very smart man fastwater, my grandfather taught me many years ago to watch wildlife. and he was full blooded delaware indian. the squirrels around my house start moving before daylight and work all day on their nests, so im thinking we have a humdinger of a winter on our doorstep


Thank you for the complement sir.
IMO, Wildlife/Mother Nature is the best forecaster there is...other than my arthritis for short term changes.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nooo...... Ice ....and certainly no ticks please!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Sooooo..... Waiting on this foreboding winter. The next several-days forecast for Southwest Ohio: 46, 33, 30, 35, 37, 41, 33, 35, 42. The coldest overnight low is 20 for only 2 days. Supposed to be 51 degrees next Thursday. We're supposed to be in the coldest part of the winter. Wednesday, February 3rd, is the midwinter day. I know it's not over yet, but tales of wooleybears, squirrels and almanacs seem to go over like wivestales.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

1 week away from groundhog day and 1/2 way through winter!!!! 
We’ll be out in the boat and kayaks soon enjoying the heat and sun instead of the dismal cloudy skies.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I drive a lot, every year in the fall I try to run the black ones over cuz I think it makes winter milder..


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

It might be a little late coming but they are calling for some frigid temps for next week starting this Sunday. I see a few single digits and negative temps coming. Next Monday the high is only 9.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally, some cold temps! I also see more chance of snow too.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> I drive a lot, every year in the fall I try to run the black ones over cuz I think it makes winter milder..


Maybe this is the cause of global warming....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Guess with the loaded nut trees, squirrels nesting lower to the ground and wasps higher in the trees...good ole Mother Nature knew what she was doin once again.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It's Ohio and it's winter ..... enjoy spring is closer every day


----------

